# How do you place pictures of different shirt brands on site



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I am trying to research things I will need to know before starting a online store.

If I am going to want to offer different brands and model choices for a customer to choose a blank to have embroidered on, how do I do it? I see all these sites that offer embroidery and they all offer choices of different shirts and color choices, but I don't know the process that goes into loading those pictures and colors to the site? 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## say it (Sep 30, 2010)

I think what you want is a link to a wholesaler's site, so your customer can see what is available to them. I, myself use Alpha... there is also SanMar, and I'm sure American Apparel and many others offers the same thing.

See how our website is set up, to make sure this is what you want: after clicking the link, click on the big blue HERE to see Alpha's site which is linked to our site... Pricing

If that is how you want it set up you need to contact the wholesaler, open up an account, and follow all the steps (call them on the phone for help). The service is free. You can adjust a lot of things, such as price mark-ups and specific products, etc.

Hope that helped!


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

Is there anyway to do it without linking to a wholesaler?

I order from TSC and I don't believe they offer that as of now.

I also want to limit the choices offered to the customer to just a few select brands and styles. I wouldn't want the customer to be able to search and choose from an entire wholesale catalog.


----------



## say it (Sep 30, 2010)

Louie2010 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Is there anyway to do it without linking to a wholesaler?


That's a good question. There may be a way, but I don't know for sure.

I did another thing on our website, but it is very simple and primitive. At the bottom of our pricing page (Pricing). I have five examples of the products I like to use. I just simply cut and pasted images as I was creating the web page (I have the photos linked to the wholesaler's site). Maybe you can do something simple like that, but adding more links such as colors and sizes might start to get tricky if you don't have access to a wholesaler like we do.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I saw those along the bottom of your pricing page. That is more of what I probably have in mind.

I can't believe the only way possible is by linking to another site, but maybe I am wrong.

Does anyone have an online store that offers product choices and doesn't link to a wholesaler?


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

If you purchase from a wholesaler you might contact the Marketing Department and see if you can have access to the photos they use for their catalogs and such. I've done that in the past and never had a problem getting access to artwork. Most places are happy to help if you're selling their garments.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

EnMartian said:


> I've done that in the past and never had a problem getting access to artwork. Most places are happy to help if you're selling their garments.


 
Thanks, When you did this did they usually send you the artwork in a file of some sort?


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Louie2010 said:


> Thanks, When you did this did they usually send you the artwork in a file of some sort?


Actually, since we were using it for a website, I just pulled the .jpgs off our suppliers site, if I remember correctly.


----------



## akar (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes - the manufacturer can supply a CD with advertising images or you can usually upload them from a link on their site. You may have to have an account with them in order to access the images.


----------

